# Honey and Clover



## _haphazard (Jul 25, 2015)

Anybody here who have watched Honey and Clover (animé series 2005)? I'd like to know what's your typing for the characters or your thoughts about the series in general. I think some of you could relate to any of those characters, and probably might have across issues in terms of relationship, life's purpose, etc.

I rewatched this series recently (after a few years) because of my interest in MBTI, as well as how I could relate to some of those characters. If there's an episode that I'd like to have a discussion with anyone, it'll be season 2 episode 7 (Tsukasa and Katsuo) but any input is welcome.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Oh!! ive watched that.. but i already forgot the story flow.  but i know its a good anime.  ive watched the season 2?? i guess. i its a good series! (though not one of my favorite as i love gore and killings)


----------



## Stardustlove (Aug 11, 2016)

Hagu: infp or maybe infj
Ayumi: Esfj?
Yuta: isfj or infp
Noyima: isfp
Morita: En*p
Shuji: Enfj
Rika: intj or infj

I haven't watched the show in a while, but this is what I remember...


----------



## Stardustlove (Aug 11, 2016)

_haphazard said:


> Anybody here who have watched Honey and Clover (animé series 2005)? I'd like to know what's your typing for the characters or your thoughts about the series in general. I think some of you could relate to any of those characters, and probably might have across issues in terms of relationship, life's purpose, etc.
> 
> I rewatched this series recently (after a few years) because of my interest in MBTI, as well as how I could relate to some of those characters. If there's an episode that I'd like to have a discussion with anyone, it'll be season 2 episode 7 (Tsukasa and Katsuo) but any input is welcome.


Hagu: INTP or very introverted ISFJ
Shuji: ENFJ
Ayumi: ESFJ
Yuta: IXFP or ISFJ
Noyima: ISFP
Morita: ENTP (100% sure)
Rika: INTJ or INFP (unhealthy INFP because she is focused on getting things done, goals, and etc. She has no Fe and feelings are very internalized... Dom Fi)
Takumi: INFJ
Harada: ENFJ (Pretty sure on this one)


----------



## Stardustlove (Aug 11, 2016)

Takumi: INFJ
Noyima: INFJ


----------



## Anonym451 (May 14, 2021)

Hagu: INFP (obvious)
Ayumi: ExFJ
Yuta: ISFJ
Noyima: ISFP
Morita: ENFP
Shuji: ESFJ
Rika: INFJ


----------

